# Baby Girl



## JB42 (Sep 4, 2009)

Having a baby girl in January. Cant wait. Drunk as a skunk, went out tonight, as I found out this afternoon, and I can't wait to be a dad. So happy right now I just couldn't help but post. I guess it's sad that my spelling and grammar drunk is better than some sober. Oh well. Enjoy your night everyone!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 5, 2009)

congrats dude!!!!! are you going to try and deliver the baby?


----------



## medic417 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hope you stop getting drunk and set a better example for the kid.


----------



## surname_levi (Sep 5, 2009)

EMT11KDL said:


> congrats dude!!!!! are you going to try and deliver the baby?



good idea!


----------



## Dominion (Sep 5, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Hope you stop getting drunk and set a better example for the kid.



Don't be a sour pus.  Congrats man, celebrate and live it up


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 5, 2009)

congrats man. and i dont see any problem with celebrating. enjoy and good luck


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 6, 2009)

JB42 said:


> went out tonight, as I found out this afternoon, and I can't wait to be a dad.



Chill out people, it's called celebrating. 

Congratulations! Hope you and your SO have a healthy baby and a happy family.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 6, 2009)

Yup celebrating.  Getting drunk.  Risking injury or even death.  You can celebrate w/o getting drunk.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Yup celebrating.  Getting drunk.  Risking injury or even death.  You can celebrate w/o getting drunk.



And generally you can remember it better and have more fun sober.

Or maybe that's just my experience.


----------



## ResTech (Sep 6, 2009)

Perhaps he was responsible and had someone drive for him... there is a thought.... congratulations! I know how excited I was when I found out about my kids.


----------



## scottyb (Sep 6, 2009)

Congrats.  My daughter is the light of my life. Best job in the world.


----------



## kittaypie (Sep 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Yup celebrating.  Getting drunk.  *Risking injury or even death.*  You can celebrate w/o getting drunk.




news flash, guys! *life* is risky. get over it!


----------



## exodus (Sep 6, 2009)

-sets down whiskey bottle- damnnn work in 2 hours.... i got a long drive. better get goin


EDIT: Congrats man :]


----------



## medic417 (Sep 6, 2009)

kittaypie said:


> news flash, guys! *life* is risky. get over it!



Taking this type of risk especially now with more responsibility is not a risk needed.  Nor is it a good example.


----------



## kittaypie (Sep 6, 2009)

"taking this type of risk"? having a beer with the guys after finding out you're gonna be a dad? 

um, ok...


----------



## Pudge40 (Sep 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Taking this type of risk especially now with more responsibility is not a risk needed.  Nor is it a good example.



Why not for all he knows he could die in his sleep. In my opinion it is not taking a real big risk.


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 6, 2009)

Congrats on the baby girl!  Being a parent is an awesome experience!


----------



## medic417 (Sep 7, 2009)

kittaypie said:


> "taking this type of risk"? having a beer with the guys after finding out you're gonna be a dad?
> 
> um, ok...



Having a beer one thing having so many he was drunk another.  It is time to be responsible adults.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 7, 2009)

Kids are awesome. Congrats on the baby!!! I have 3 under 5. :wacko: They keep me on my toes but there is never a boring day with them.


----------



## Dominion (Sep 7, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Having a beer one thing having so many he was drunk another.  It is time to be responsible adults.



Some people like to go out and get a little drunk, who cares.  As long as he gets home saafe at the end of the night (taxi, DD, etc).  Again, congrats on the baby, I can't wait till we have our own children and you can bet I'll be out celebrating with my friends and family when it happens.


----------



## el Murpharino (Sep 7, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Hope you stop getting drunk and set a better example for the kid.



Are you insinuating he is an alcoholic that will continue to consume mass quantities of alcohol after the baby is born?

Apparently you, nor anyone in your immediate family has ever imbibed on alcohol.  Must be a great view from your ivory tower, eh?


----------



## scottyb (Sep 7, 2009)

I drank a little too much when I found out my wife was pregnant.  You know what, I haven't been drunk since.  True, I may have a beer or two at night before bed when my daughter is asleep.  

give the guy credit for having a little self control.  Not everybody that consumes alcohol is an uncontrollable recluse.  Some people's glass houses are gonna shatter soon if this keeps up.


----------



## medicp94dao (Sep 15, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Hope you stop getting drunk and set a better example for the kid.



Not trying to single anyone out..... but, lest ye who is free from sin cast the first stone....... i think i heard that in the bible. Look people make mistakes as we ALL have. He is celebrating that he is going to be a new father instead of rejoicing and congratulating him, you make him sound like a lush and a bad person for getting drunk and being human...... wow!!!! how does it feel to be perfect???


----------



## JB42 (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow, haven't been back to this thread since I posted it. 

Thanks for the congratulations from all who gave it. We can't wait for Lillian Grace to come into this world.

I just wanted to let all the perfect people know that while I did get drunk, I had a designated driver, and my DD was there for me and my friends. Sorry I don't fit in to your perfect world views. I guess having a full-time job in IT at 21 along with volunteering (uh oh, big bad word) anywhere between 18-30 hours a week as well as paying my bills on time and saving plenty for my child is negated by one night of celebration. I must be one irresponsible jack ***.

Really, just get off your high horses.


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 15, 2009)

JB42 said:


> Really, just get off your high horses.


 
Some, including myself, were just going by the words *you* wrote. 

All that was pointed out is the reality some in healthcare deal with when the word "baby" and "drunk as a skunk" are used together. Those words are a trigger when used together. Hopefully you will never see a baby that is intoxicated due to irresponsible parents. Babies that are born addicted to drugs or to mothers of alcoholics are no picnic either. Those of us who have seen the effects of alcohol and drugs on babies just have a protective reaction when those words are used.  

Expect some criticism from others in your lifetime and deal with it. 

Good luck the with new addition to your family.


----------



## JB42 (Sep 15, 2009)

I saw no criticism. I saw someone assuming they knew me and what I do and what type of father I will be. I can take criticism. Also, those of us includes myself. I know what it can do, I have seen what it can do. I do understand your position with being concerned though and I commend it. 

Please, just refrain from assuming. Especially assuming that I am an alcoholic. Which I am most certainly not. Oh, and where did drugs come from? Because I got drunk in celebration I must do drugs and will get my child addicted to drugs? 

Anyways, again, for those who were kind enough to not assume I am some useless lush, thanks for the congratulations.


----------



## tlcmagic (Sep 15, 2009)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## medicp94dao (Sep 16, 2009)

by the way CONGRATS!!!!! I know you will be as good a father as you can be.... I am happy for you both. God Bless.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 18, 2009)

JB42 said:


> Wow, haven't been back to this thread since I posted it.
> 
> Thanks for the congratulations from all who gave it. We can't wait for Lillian Grace to come into this world.
> 
> ...



Beautiful name!!! My second child's middle name is Grace. I'm a bit partial.


----------

